# Year old turkey - safe to eat?



## backpacker048 (Nov 20, 2022)

I've got a turkey that's been in the freezer since last Christmas.  Is it safe to eat?  Also, I would guess that the flavor would be bad as well?

Backpacker


----------



## Burlymanchef (Nov 20, 2022)

backpacker048 said:


> I've got a turkey that's been in the freezer since last Christmas.  Is it safe to eat?  Also, I would guess that the flavor would be bad as well?
> 
> Backpacker


----------



## Burlymanchef (Nov 21, 2022)

Good Evening,
My 2 cents would say that if it is in the the original package and sealed it should be fine if it was stored in a non defrosting freezer.  If it was in a fridge that had a defrosting freezer taste may be compromised.


----------



## 801driver (Nov 21, 2022)

If it was sealed well and kept frozen, I would suspect you will not be able to tell any difference than purchasing a "fresh" one out of the freezer case at the supermarket.  I have kept many things frozen in my freezer longer than a year and they were just fine.


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 21, 2022)

Hey Meat Mopper. thanks for your comment.  We'll open it up and if if smells ok, we'll cook it. It should be good  - it's in the original wrapping.  But thanks for the help!

Backpacker


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2022)

Like mentioned if it is in original wrap you'll be fine.


----------



## tbern (Nov 21, 2022)

agree, should be fine!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 21, 2022)

backpacker048 said:


> I've got a turkey that's been in the freezer since last Christmas.  Is it safe to eat?  Also, I would guess that the flavor would be bad as well?
> 
> Backpacker


Meat never spoils in the freezer if it wasn't spoiled before hand and there are no freezer failures.

The worst you have to worry about is freezer burn/flavor degradation/texture breakdown.  
If it isn't freezer burn and doesn't defrost to an odd texture then you are good to go :)
If it is freezer burned maybe it's just the skin and that can be tossed and the rest of the bird cooked if the skin took the freezer burn hit but not the meat :)

Let us know what you end up with :)


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 21, 2022)

Thanks, guys for your help.
Happy Thanksgiving and may I wish you an early Merry Christmas.

Backpacker


----------

